# Whamo



## mrg (Apr 13, 2016)

something doesn't look rite?http://www.ebay.com/itm/252354417357?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 14, 2016)

This is a repop wheelie bar. The originals had Super Surfer clay wheels. The truck was riveted not bolted on. The decal is not the same as the original. Even the original looking Wham-o Wheelie bar have been repopped. Most people rocking minty Wham-o wheelie bars have repops and don't know it. I have had both and you can't tell them apart.


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2016)

Yea, as I said doesn't look rite, the trucks also different than OG, he is selling as used but does not say repo so beware, wonder if anyone's questioned him on it?


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 14, 2016)

This item was sold before on Ebay for $675. It was sold by a different seller.


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2016)

i guess he got took and is passing it on and making money on it too.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 14, 2016)

Jaxon said:


> This is a repop wheelie bar. The originals had Super Surfer clay wheels. The truck was riveted not bolted on. The decal is not the same as the original. Even the original looking Wham-o Wheelie bar have been repopped. Most people rocking minty Wham-o wheelie bars have repops and don't know it. I have had both and you can't tell them apart.





It's been a very long time for me since I've ever thought about Wham-O but I do remember because they always had something new and cool. Albeit I did think the wheelie bar was a joke cause only sissy's could not haul a wheely. Anyways, I distinctly recall their brand logo, it was bold and strong which made progressive sales for their market just because it was different, wild and cool. And here on this label, the graphic printing of name and product, looks like an cheap A, poor 1990's printer.

And or a Chinese repro and used those crappy graphics due to their diversions of copying a brand's trademark right.

That photo is sharp and clear enough to see; that's not Wham-O's label.

Yet this looks like the real deal:


----------

